# Claudia Schiffer - Titties (x16)



## ErwinLinde (29 Juni 2009)




----------



## margue76 (29 Juni 2009)

hey, die ist ja noch recht gut gebaut...


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2009)

Auch im Alter kann man sexy aussehen :thx: dir für den post


----------



## tiboea (29 Juni 2009)

Ihr Busen ist immer noch toll in Form!


----------



## Florider (30 Juni 2009)

Hot! Thx fürs uploaden


----------



## Punisher (30 Juni 2009)

Oft gesehen, immer wieder schön.


----------



## blacky34 (30 Juni 2009)

noch recht knackig oder?


----------



## leech47 (30 Juni 2009)

Sie scheint ja recht folgsam zu sein.


----------



## saikone (30 Juni 2009)

Super das irgendein Depp einen PopUp Generator eingepflanzt hat, sehr lustig !!!


----------



## kurt666 (30 Juni 2009)

Immer noch eine tolle Frau!
Danke!!


----------



## canal1 (30 Juni 2009)

Danke für die Bilder:thumbup:


----------



## Bavaria1976 (1 Juli 2009)

Danke für Claudis hübsche Titten!


----------



## campo (1 Juli 2009)

danke!


----------



## aethwen (1 Juli 2009)

schöne bilder


----------



## marcusdergrosse (1 Juli 2009)

nich schlecht^^


----------



## Mittelhesse (1 Juli 2009)

Immer wieder schön, vielen Dank.


----------



## schmitti81 (2 Juli 2009)

Bekannt und trotzdem cool. Danke.

Gruß
schmitti81


----------



## aceton (3 Juli 2009)

super Geil Danke für Claudia


----------



## Karamba (3 Juli 2009)

Immer wieder gern gesehen....danke


----------



## casi29 (3 Juli 2009)

sehr schön, immer wieder gerne gesehen - aber die sind nicht aus diesem sommer...


----------



## biber22 (3 Juli 2009)

auch wenn schon älter, immer noch gut :-D !


----------



## leofo (3 Juli 2009)

heiss...


----------



## fisch (6 Juli 2009)

Klasse Body.
:thumbup:


----------



## hyneria (7 Juli 2009)

danke für claudia!

klasse frau


----------



## pel (7 Juli 2009)

ja eine gute serie, sind aber wie gesagt nicht aus diesem jahr sondern älter.
mind. 2-3 jahre wenn ich mich recht erinner.


----------



## Soloro (7 Juli 2009)

Immer noch recht hübsche Hupen! 

Vielen Dank für die tollen Foto's! :thumbup:


----------



## slipslide2000 (7 Juli 2009)

Claudia hat ja auch schon einige Sommer hinter sich.
Späßle gmacht.


----------



## Kussnuss (9 Juli 2009)

Lecker!
:3ddancing:


----------



## melone22 (9 Juli 2009)

hi! haste gut getroffen!!!


----------



## arnold1 (10 Juli 2009)

immer noch heis,heis,heis.....


----------



## wilma_rose (10 Juli 2009)

Fein.


----------



## Khorkie1978 (11 Juli 2009)

Ja, die Claudia sieht einfach nur toll aus. Vor allem wirkt alles bei ihr immer sehr natürlich, nicht so wie bei manch anderen "Zombie-Püppchen" :thumbup:


----------



## blackmoon00 (11 Juli 2009)

Super, sehr schön. Vielen Dank


----------



## Rambo (11 Juli 2009)

Claudia sieht immer noch super aus!


----------



## kaputni (11 Juli 2009)

Klasse!!!


----------



## FCB_Cena (11 Juli 2009)

Danke für Claudia


----------



## nelu (12 Juli 2009)

Tolle Fotos. Etwas dünn die Claudi


----------



## loschka (12 Juli 2009)

eure beiträge finde ich wunderschö


----------



## ichigo1989 (12 Juli 2009)

naja geht noch besser ^^


----------



## hoppie222 (12 Juli 2009)

Sieht wunderschön aus. Vielen Dank


----------



## lucky_striker (12 Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank


----------



## pezi (12 Juli 2009)

:thx: für Claudia Schiffer :laola:


----------



## El-Jefe (12 Juli 2009)

sehr schöne bilder, vielen dank


----------



## Mutti (12 Juli 2009)

Immer noch eine heiße Frau


----------



## robocop65 (13 Juli 2009)

einfach super


----------



## Wahli22000 (13 Juli 2009)

Klasse


----------



## LuckyStrike (13 Juli 2009)

Ganz schick :thumbup:


----------



## scrabby (13 Juli 2009)

dickes danke


----------



## Monstermac (17 Sep. 2009)

nette ansichten, - danke

mm


----------



## neman64 (4 Okt. 2009)

:thx: für die fantastischen Bilder ein Fantastischen Frau. :thx:


----------



## Noisekick (4 Okt. 2009)

Danke sehr nice


----------



## MuH1880 (4 Okt. 2009)

goil


----------



## duddits (5 Okt. 2009)

Super bilder. thanks a lot


----------



## Nuschelbert (5 Okt. 2009)

Das sind schon ältere Bilder, oder?


----------



## Sonic20000 (5 Okt. 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder!!! Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Pivi (6 Okt. 2009)

Schöne Mutter


----------



## Horst 69 (6 Okt. 2009)

Jau schon was älter, aber trotzdem Nett^^


----------



## Fremder71 (8 Okt. 2009)

Danke...mir gefällt der Ausdruck: Titties *lach*


----------



## Trivium (10 Okt. 2009)

wow richig tolle bilder
vielen dank!


----------



## LolloRollo (10 Okt. 2009)

Bekannt aber gern gesehen


----------



## love_069 (10 Okt. 2009)

wahnsinn!!


----------



## love_069 (10 Okt. 2009)

geil


----------



## gobbo (13 Okt. 2009)

Einfach klasse :thumbup:


----------



## Zekki09 (13 Okt. 2009)

nett


----------



## 60y09 (14 Okt. 2009)

I don't like magermodels 

trotz allen knochen, ist sie oben rum ganz nett anzusehen

greets
oxo


----------



## benny16 (14 Okt. 2009)

Diese Bildchen sind wirklich etwas älter aber immer wieder schön anzusehn.

Danke!


----------



## biglebowski (14 Okt. 2009)

wunderbar, vielen Dank für die sehr sehr netten pics 
Beste Grüße,
BigL


----------



## mic (14 Okt. 2009)

Danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## Neo0667 (14 Okt. 2009)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen.
DANKE


----------



## Sucker6 (16 Okt. 2009)

Schönheit ist nicht vergänglich......


----------



## JAYNSON (19 Okt. 2009)

Scharf die Bilder thx


----------



## kingster (19 Okt. 2009)

Claudia ist immer noch ziemlich sexy.


----------



## twiggy (19 Okt. 2009)

Unsere Claudia ist und bleibt immer eine Schönheit


----------



## Sari111 (21 Okt. 2009)

Tolle Bilder, Danke!


----------



## FWFaker (21 Okt. 2009)

.... wenn nur das hä******** gesicht nicht wäre ! 

ansonsten :thumbup:


----------



## h317dy (22 Okt. 2009)

eine tolle Frau!
Danke!!


----------



## Paul Cook (22 Juni 2010)

Super Körper tolle Bilder weite so


----------



## joheinri (22 Juni 2010)

*Einfach herrlich*

Einfach super und geil


----------



## Wuddi (22 Juni 2010)

danke :WOW:


----------



## nachti (24 Juni 2010)

Sehr schön die zwei !!! DANKE !


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (24 Juni 2010)

​


----------



## fredi222 (14 Sep. 2010)

Schöne Fotos von einem meiner Lieblingsstars, herlicher Dank
fredi222


----------



## Fugbaum (14 Sep. 2010)

danke für den upload :thumbup:


----------



## shakey (19 Sep. 2010)

sehr sehr schöne bilder, danke


----------



## corleone (27 Sep. 2010)

sehr gut


----------



## Sanstarr (27 Sep. 2010)

wie alt sind denn die bilder???


----------



## Rover01 (28 Sep. 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## ddt64 (28 Sep. 2010)

Vielen Dank,mal wieder was "Echtes" zwischen soviel Silikon


----------



## Bigsir (28 Sep. 2010)

Für immer die Schönste


----------



## felder_plexi (28 Sep. 2010)

Schöne Bilder.

Danke


----------



## NrbrtSch (29 Sep. 2010)

Besten Dank für dir Bilder


----------



## wolf1958 (29 Sep. 2010)

Reifere Frauen haben oft eine gewisse Ausstrahlung, hier ganz stark


----------



## savvas (29 Sep. 2010)

Danke, ja sie hat sich gut gehalten.


----------



## dg2412 (30 Sep. 2010)

Ganz nett die Claudia.


----------



## watz96 (30 Sep. 2010)

Na geht aber ist zu wenig


----------



## alimali (4 Okt. 2010)

casi29 schrieb:


> sehr schön, immer wieder gerne gesehen - aber die sind nicht aus diesem sommer...



...genau, die Bilder sind schon fast 8 Jahre alt.


----------



## DAO (5 März 2012)

Ich find sie knochig


----------



## figo7 (15 März 2012)

Saulecker..


----------



## posemuckel (15 März 2012)

Schön.


----------



## chris2922 (29 Juni 2012)

die bilder sind wahnsinn


----------



## hartel112 (29 Juni 2012)

perfekt


----------



## starwolf (29 Juni 2012)

ErwinLinde schrieb:


>


..leider schon alt


----------



## Jone (1 Juli 2012)

Sehr geil - Danke :thx:


----------



## Reingucker (19 Juli 2012)

wieso noch knackig ? die Pics sind doch schon was älter


----------



## mannivice (31 Aug. 2012)

Genau die richtige Größe !:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## griso666 (9 Sep. 2012)

ErwinLinde schrieb:


>



Super


----------



## Motor (10 Sep. 2012)

sehr schöne Bilder von Claudia,Danke dafür


----------



## take1966 (10 Sep. 2012)

alt


----------



## lucktw2004 (12 Sep. 2012)

thanx 4 sharing


----------



## gerli03 (12 Sep. 2012)

nette Bilder. Danke dafür...


----------



## matzematt (20 Sep. 2012)

danke immer wieder sehr anregend


----------



## andynaund (20 Sep. 2012)

Danke..


----------



## romario25 (25 Sep. 2012)

die Claudi ist immern noch top.


----------



## lighty2508 (16 Jan. 2013)

Gut in Form !


----------



## danthemaniac (17 Jan. 2013)

die schöne claudia


----------



## JiAetsch (17 Jan. 2013)

Klasse Bilder!
:thx: fürs posten


----------



## Lost33 (17 Jan. 2013)

Danke dafür


----------



## cancelleria (17 Jan. 2013)

sehr schöne pics. danke


----------



## NervousIce (17 Jan. 2013)

vielen dank


----------



## Yama (27 Jan. 2013)

Tolle Frau.


----------



## ralf2111 (27 Jan. 2013)

die kann sich sehen lassen....


----------



## king2805 (2 Feb. 2013)

Geile Bilder sieht klasse aus:thx:


----------



## MaFra (4 Feb. 2013)

Tolle Bilder, danke dafür!!!


----------



## Ncr7 (4 Feb. 2013)

danke )))


----------



## xxBosssxx (4 Feb. 2013)

Wow echt lecker


----------



## Mangai (6 Feb. 2013)

Immer noch eine Klasse Frau.


----------



## heinz0815 (13 Feb. 2013)

Thanksssssssss


----------



## happeline (15 Feb. 2013)

nicht meine Favoritin, aber trotzdem Danke!!


----------



## CoyoteUltra (15 Feb. 2013)

dankeschön


----------



## biggi90443 (16 Feb. 2013)

ErwinLinde schrieb:


>




herzlichen Dank für die Fotoserie,
gefällt mir gut


----------



## walter807 (17 Feb. 2013)

nicht das neueste modell aber trotzdem immer gut


----------



## SIKRA (17 Feb. 2013)

Nett, aber doch mindest 10 Jahre alt. Oder ??


----------



## canadian (19 Feb. 2013)

Für mich war und ist sie einfach nur Durchschnitt!


----------



## twilight1666 (17 Jan. 2014)

oben ist noch alles top-Danke


----------



## Bowes (21 Apr. 2014)

Danke für Claudis hübsche Titten von der fantastische Frau.


----------



## looser24 (21 Apr. 2014)

Die hat aber auch geile dinger


----------



## Celica (21 Apr. 2014)

Es gab ne Zeit, da hatte die Lady mehr Fleisch auf den Rippen, da sah sie besser aus. Aber danke dem Uploader.


----------



## eywesstewat (21 Apr. 2014)

toll!dankesehr!


----------



## Schmokko (17 Mai 2015)

Wooooooow :thx:


----------



## Funkyfunk76 (17 Mai 2015)

Traumfrau!


----------



## Toadie (17 Mai 2015)

Danke Dir!


----------



## zwegat00 (18 Mai 2015)

Wow, super Bilder, dickes Dänkeschön an dich (Y)


----------



## rodmen (18 Mai 2015)

hi hin hi ja ja die claudia


----------



## 0815scp (8 Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## king2805 (9 Juli 2015)

klasse frau danke


----------



## nico2222 (12 Juli 2015)

was eine rarität! Danke


----------



## Sanstarr27 (14 Juli 2015)

oldie but goldie


----------



## termmi (17 Juli 2015)

Klasse Fotos


----------



## ko10hd (17 Juli 2015)

Immer noch traum schön Danke


----------



## RaceBird400 (18 Juli 2015)

Danke :thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## bornie29 (19 Juli 2015)

alt aber gut


----------



## Natsumi (19 Juli 2015)

Danke für den Post


----------



## peknetti (21 Juli 2015)

schöne bilder!Danke!


----------



## Rudolf (13 Aug. 2015)

sehr schön


----------



## Advantage (14 Aug. 2015)

Danke.Ist ruhig geworden um sie...


----------



## mafli (19 Aug. 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Drachen1685 (20 Aug. 2015)

vilene dank für claudia


----------



## januzaj11 (21 Aug. 2015)

ned schlecht de gute


----------



## gertjaard (15 Sep. 2015)

Nicht schlecht... haben aber nachgelassen
:thx:


----------



## goldaunano (16 Sep. 2015)

Super, THX!


----------



## erimay1987 (22 Apr. 2017)

Sind mindestens so schön wie die von Heidi! Danke!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (22 Apr. 2017)

Süße kleine Brüste hat Claudia.


----------



## alexxxxxi (22 Apr. 2017)

Claudia wird immer hübscher


ErwinLinde schrieb:


>


----------



## zerocool77 (26 Apr. 2017)

Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Hans36 (28 Apr. 2017)

danke für den schönen anblick


----------



## madhatter (5 Sep. 2017)

she still got it!


----------

